# YouTube blockiert tausende Gaming-Videos - Plattformbetreiber äußert sich zu Sperrungen



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *YouTube blockiert tausende Gaming-Videos - Plattformbetreiber äußert sich zu Sperrungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: YouTube blockiert tausende Gaming-Videos - Plattformbetreiber äußert sich zu Sperrungen


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2013)

> YouTube rät bei neuen Videos stärker auf Musik zu achten. Diese lässt sich in vielen Games im Hauptmenü ausschalten. Auch Musik im Hintergrund, die möglicherweise aus dem Radio kommt, kann zur Sperrung führen.



Einfach unglaublich, wie krank das alles geworden ist. Ich denke mal, dass das SO mit dem Urheberrecht sicher nicht erdacht war.
Wenn sie das so dauerhaft durchziehen, dann war es das Ende von youtube. Da können sie den Laden gleich dichtmachen.


----------



## Metko1 (18. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll es ja so sein, das die Partner von MCNs = Multi channel networks, wie Machinima, polaris, ihre videos erst kontrolliert werden auf Copyrights und erst nach stunden monetarisiert werden und viele verluste erleiden.
Betroffen ist zB. Angryjoe. 

Natürlich hat das was mit dem Managed  und Affiliate status zu tun, wärend man Managed ist wird man nicht kontrolliert und Angryjoe is da auch als beispiel als Affiliate.

Manche sind auch deshalb der meinung, das dieses system dafür verantwortlich sei, dass die videos auch entfernt werden


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2013)

Wie Scheiße das neue System ist, hab ich gestern gesehen als der Macher von VVVVV einen Claim auf SEINEN Trailer bekommen hat
Also damit hat Google am Ende des Jahres nochmal den Goldenen Scheißhaufen gewonnen


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

Also eigentlich ist es so:

Content ID gibt es auf Youtube schon seit Jahren. Das System kennt jeder, der mal versucht, ein Video auf Youtube hochzuladen, in dem ein Song vorkommt, dessen Rechte nicht bei einem selbst liegen. Dann wird das Video nämlich gar nicht erst veröffentlicht. Möchte man das dennoch veröffentlichen, muss man sich erst einem langwierigen Approval-Prozess unterziehen. Manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass nicht sofort alles erkannt wird und ein Video später erst als bedenklich markiert wird.

Um diesem ganzen Hickhack zu entgehen und Videos sofort und ohne Freischaltung uploaden zu können und im Zuge dessen auch optimal monetisieren zu können, haben sich vor einigen Jahren diese Multi-Channel-Networks (MCN) gegründet wie Maker/Polaris oder Machinima, die mit Youtube einen Vertrag eingegangen sind: die MCN sorgen dafür, dass ihre Mitglieder keine Kopierschutzverletzungen begehen, und im Gegenzug dürfen die Betreiber der Kanäle ihre Videos sofort und ohne die Anwendung von Content ID hochladen. Dafür müssen die Kanalbetreiber dem MCN einen gewissen Anteil der Einnahmen von den Videos überweisen (bei kleineren Channels teilweise bis zu 50%!). Dies führte dazu, dass die meisten bekannten Spielechannel jahrelang mit Content ID usw praktisch nichts am Hut hatten, weil sie quasi eine Blankoberechtigung hatten. Teil des Vertrages mit den MCNs sahen oft auch Cross-Channel-Promotionen vor, wovon aber in der Regel nur größere Channels einen nennenswerten Vorteil hatten, während tausende kleinere Channels praktisch nie irgendwo erwähnt wurden....

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sachen jetzt hat zwei Dimensionen. Zum einen verschärft Youtube etwas die Gangart, weil sie sich möglichen Klagen aus der Musik- und Filmindustrie gegenüber sehen. Das führte dazu, dass sie den Druck auf die MCNs erhöhten, ihre Mitglieder entsprechend zu beaufsichtigen (zu "managen"). Diese hingegen (und das ist der zweite Teil des Problems) haben aber über Jahre hinweg in Saus und Braus gelegt. Statt die Videos der Mitglieder zu beaufsichtigen und bei Verletztungen entsprechend vorzugehen, haben sie ihre Mitglieder teilweise machen lassen, was sie wollen, und haben trotzdem ihre Provisionen eingestrichen (das MCN PRM ist ein unrühmliches Beispiel dafür). Diese Konstellation führte nun unlängst dazu, dass sich die MCNs eine neue Spielerei einfallen haben lassen, um nach wie vor Provisionen kassieren zu können, ohne einen relevanten Gegenwert bieten zu müssen: sie trennten ihre Mitglieder in "gemanagte Channels" und "affiliated Channels" auf. Während die gemanagten Channels weiterhin den Luxus genießen, von Content ID verschont zu werden, gilt dieser Schutz nicht mehr für die affiliated Channels. Teilweise wurden bestehende Verträge einfach in affiliated Verträge umgewandelt oder manche Betreiber haben auch aktiv zugestimmt, um nicht ganz aus dem Raster zu fallen (da man befürchtet, ohne MCN-Zugehörigkeit ganz von Youtube zu verschwinden oder kurz oder lang). Das ist der Grund, warum jemand wie Angry Joe jetzt vor diesen ganzen Copyright-Ansprüchen steht. Content ID findet jetzt nicht nur Anwendung auf neue Videos von ihm, sondern auch auf alle seine schon vorhandenen Videos auf Youtube! Das sorgt natürlich für extreme Probleme, wie man sich denken kann....

Content ID an sich ist natürlich auch alles andere als ein optimales System, da es zum einen sehr inflexibel ist und zum anderen recht einfach missbraucht werden kann. Nur ist Content ID kein "neues" System und jahrelang hat kein Hahn danach gekräht (außer viele kleine Kanäle ohne MCN-Zugehörigkeit). Außerdem liegen die wahren Probleme nicht etwa bei Youtube, sondern in der Gestaltung der amerikanischen Copyrightgesetze, die derart Spielereien zulassen und derart inflexibel sind und die Musik- und Filmindustrie begünstigen.

Ich finde auch, dass Content ID ein schlechtes bzw. verbesserungswürdiges System ist, keine Frage. Es sollte zum Beispiel nicht erlaubt sein, ein Video zu beanspruchen, wenn man gar keine Rechte am entsprechenden Material hat. Aber es ist natürlich berechtigt, dass Videos gar nicht erst hochgeladen werden sollten, die kopierrechtlich geschütztes Material enthalten (auch wenn es nur 10 Sekunden sind eines Songs). In dem Fall muss der Betreiber sich nun mal erst eine Genehmigung einholen. Ein Spezialfall ist das Gesetz der "fairen Anwendung", d.h. die Verwendung von Material bei Reviews usw., bei dem eine entsprechende eigene Bearbeitung des Materials vorhanden ist (gilt so auch für Persiflagen usw). Das sollte aber bei Spielen eh kaum ein Problem sein, da die allermeisten großen Publisher und Entwickler Youtubevideos ihrer Produkte offiziell begrüßen, selbst wenn die Betreiber damit Geld verdienen (Nintendo ist da eine unrühmliche Ausnahme....). Ich hoffe, dass Youtube in Zukunft ein verbessertes System einbaut, das transparenter ist, stabiler gegen Missbrauch ist und vielleicht auch mal flexible Lösungen in der Verwendung von geschützem Material zulässt (evtl. über Provisionen etc). Bei der aktuellen Haltung der Musik- und Filmindustrie ist damit aber bis auf weiteres nicht zu rechnen. 

Kurz: Die Angelegenheit ist weit komplexer, als manche Äußerungen den Anschein machen (egal ob von Youtubekanal-Betreibern oder von der Fachpresse, die sich auch nicht wirklich eingängig mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen scheint....)


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2013)

Das System ist komplett broken weil selbst "legale" Musikstücke geclaimed werden. Punkt. Aus. Ende


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das System ist komplett broken weil selbst "legale" Musikstücke geclaimed werden. Punkt. Aus. Ende


 Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass das System zu anfällig für Missbrauch ist....

Allerdings gilt das für die meisten Systeme. Und es kann keiner erwarten, dass Youtube die tausende neuer Videos pro Tag manuell nach Kopierrechtsverstößen absucht. Das ist schlicht unrealistisch. Sicher, das System ist alles andere als perfekt, aber das ist eben ein Preis, den man dafür zahlen muss, wenn man auf Youtube Geld verdienen will. Da muss man eben damit leben oder man entwickelt mal auf die Schnelle ein System, das effektiv arbeitet und trotzdem deutlich stabiler gegen Missbrauch ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Youtube etwas davon hat, dass derart Missbrauch betrieben wird und die Kunden/Partner verärgert sind. Nur lässt sich nicht alles so leicht beheben, wie man das gerne hätte.

Wenn man jedoch einen Schuldigen in der ganzen Misere sucht, dann sollte man sich eher mal die MCNs und die gesamte Musik- und Filmindustrie zur Brust nehmen, die immer noch nicht ganz in der neuen Medienwelt angekommen ist. Aber wir in Deutschland brauchen ja gar nicht groß zu quäken, wir plagen uns ja immer noch mit der GEMA rum und machen (als Gesellschaft) auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2013)

naja
Anfällig ist ja ziemlich untertrieben, eher wurde Patentrollen damit Tür und Tor geöffnet


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass das System zu anfällig für Missbrauch ist....


 Das ist kein Missbrauch, sondern eine fehlerhaft bzw. zu "strenge" Software, also an sich eine misslungene Kosteneffizienz um immer mehr und mehr Gewinn machen zu wollen. Denn warum ist das alles denn nun so plötzlich lawinenartig schlimmer geworden? Doch nur, weil YT aus Kostengründen zu sehr in eine Software vertraut anstatt eine vielleicht nicht ganz so "empfindlich" reagierende Software zu nutzen und in Zweifelsfällen ZUERST Personal zur Prüfung einzusetzen. Und auch, weil die lieber ein Video temporär unnötig sperren als es laufen zu lassen und dann nachträglich Ärger mit dem Rechteinhaber zu bekommen.

Ob es vlt. sogar Absicht ist, dass die User für die Zeit der "Markierung" kein Geld bekommen, ist auch noch eine zusätzliche Frage. An sich sollte es rechtlich selbstverständlich sein, dass die User das Geld für diese Phase nachträglich bekommen, wenn sich erweist, dass keine Urheberrechtsverletzung vorlag, aber in den USA weiß man ja nie...  ich glaube aber nicht, dass das Absicht ist, denn die nicht-gezahlten Klicks sind sicher langfristig deutlich weniger Gewinn als der Verlust durch User, die nicht mehr hochladen und somit GAR keine werbefinanzierten Klicks mehr generieren dazu kommt der Imageverlust.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass das System zu anfällig für Missbrauch ist....


 
Es gibt aber auch bestimmte Musikanbieter (Copilot) die ihre Lieder zur Verfügung stellen (Angry Joe nutzt Copilot)
und selbst diese werden dann geclaimed.
Statement von Copilot _
"Another Company claimed our music *illegaly* and made false Claims. So we had to manage the Rights
just to allow our Customers"_

Spielesoundtracks werden geflaged und nein damit meine ich nicht Soundtrack wie in GTA 5 etc. 
Und warum? Weil jeder fucking Künstler alles flagen kann weil der Publisher nicht 100%ig alle Rechte besitzt.

Der Hund ist dermaßen tief begraben dass es schon fast peinlich ist überhaupt darüber diskutieren zu müssen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Spielesoundtracks werden geflaged und nein damit meine ich nicht Soundtrack wie in GTA 5 etc.
> Und warum? Weil jeder fucking Künstler alles flagen kann weil der Publisher nicht 100%ig alle Rechte besitzt.


 was heißt hier "fucking Künstler" ? Das ist doch dessen gutes Recht, sofern er die die Rechte nicht 100% dem Verlag überschrieben hat. Warum sollte GERADE ein Künstler denn JEDE Verwendung seiner Werke zulassen? ^^ Warum sollte zB eine Rockband es ohne Widerspruchsmöglichkeit hinnehmen, wenn einer deren Songs zur Untermalung eines Killstreak-Videos verwendet wird, obwohl die Band selbst vlt ALLES rund um Gewalt, egal ob real oder virtuell, strikt ablehnt? Ich zB möchte auch nicht ohne meine Zustimmung meine Musik ungefragt in irgendwelchen Videos verwendet sehen/hören, aber WENN ich es okay finde, dann würd ich es auch kostenfrei gewähren.


Wenn in so einem Fall einer "fucking" ist, dann der Verlag, der die Erlaubnis gegeben hat, obwohl er das gar nicht darf.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was heißt hier "fucking Künstler" ? Das ist doch dessen gutes Recht, sofern er die die Rechte nicht 100% dem Verlag überschrieben hat. Warum sollte GERADE ein Künstler denn JEDE Verwendung seiner Werke zulassen? ^^ Warum sollte zB eine Rockband es ohne Widerspruchsmöglichkeit hinnehmen, wenn einer deren Songs zur Untermalung eines Killstreak-Videos verwendet wird, obwohl die Band selbst vlt ALLES rund um Gewalt, egal ob real oder virtuell, strikt ablehnt? Ich zB möchte auch nicht ohne meine Zustimmung meine Musik ungefragt in irgendwelchen Videos verwendet sehen/hören, aber WENN ich es okay finde, dann würd ich es auch kostenfrei gewähren.
> 
> 
> Wenn in so einem Fall einer "fucking" ist, dann der Verlag, der die Erlaubnis gegeben hat, obwohl er das gar nicht darf.


 
Ich schreibe "fucking" Künstler weil ich diese Doppelmoral einfach nicht verstehe.
Wenn man ein Künstler ist dann macht man etwas für die Welt und wenn die Welt sein Werk erwähnt
dann mag das der Künstler nicht?

Warum hat man dann diesen Job gewählt?

Ich rede hier von Ingame Soundtracks wie z.B. Angry Joe eine Battle Theme erwähnt welches geflaged wurde... wir reden hier 
wirklich von Ingame Musikstücken wo eine Gameplay mit Spielemusik abgespielt wird.
Wenn man nicht möchte dass die Öffentlichkeit die eigenen Lieder "hört" dann hat man einfach den falschen Job gewählt.

Wie einst John Lennon gesagt hat _"Musik gehört allen. Nur die Plattenfirmen denken, dass man sie besitzen kann."_

Wenn Musik illegal zugänglich gemacht wird dann habe ich eher die Verständnis für einen Künstler.. Aber wenn
z.b. ein Spiel gezeigt wird wo 10 sek eine Musik im Hintergrund zu hören ist dann hört für mich der Spaß auf.

Es ist einfach nur diese blöde Doppelmoral in einem Medium zu arbeiten und von der Masse zu leben aber im gleichen Moment
sich gegen die Masse zu stemmen und seinen "Besitz" zu verteidigen. Entweder man teilt mit allen Menschen
die Musik oder man lässt es bleiben.

Alles andere ist Geldmacherei schlichtweg "falsch" in meinen Augen.
Irgendwann wird die Zeit kommen wo man kein Musik -und Bildmaterial
mehr "erleben" darf ohne dafür zuerst zu bezahlen.

Alles wird strafbar sein wiel man Augen und Ohren hat und jeder Hanswurt denkt er hätte die übelsten Rechte
auf sein Werk obwohl dieses Werk für Augen und Ohren aller Menschen gedacht ist.

Edit. Happy Birthday darf man ja auch nicht mehr in gewissen Räumen singen - Somit wird selbst die eigene Stimme
schon strafbar gemacht etwas nachzusingen... Das ist einfach nur noch krank sorry.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch bestimmte Musikanbieter (Copilot) die ihre Lieder zur Verfügung stellen (Angry Joe nutzt Copilot)
> und selbst diese werden dann geclaimed.
> Statement von Copilot _
> "Another Company claimed our music *illegaly* and made false Claims. So we had to manage the Rights
> ...


 
Warum sollte es peinlich sein darüber zu diskutieren? Peinlich sind die Leute, die eine Diskussion von vorn herein ablehnen, weil sie so 1000%ig überzeugt sind, Recht zu haben....

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, inwieweit deine Aussage dem widersprechen soll, was ich geschrieben habe.

1) Content ID ist ein fehlerhaftes System, das man missbrauchen kann.
2) Copyrightgesetze sind nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit.

Daraus kann man jedoch unterschiedliche Schlüsse ziehen und mit einem "Bäh, das ist alles scheiße.", ist es leider nicht getan. Ja, der Hund ist tief begraben. Aber wenn man sich weigert, das Problem konstruktiv anzugehen und nur irgendwelche Forderungen aufstellt ala Youtube sollte Content ID einfach abschaffen und alle Leute machen lassen, was sie sollen, dann macht man nichts besser...


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Happy Birthday darf man ja auch nicht mehr in gewissen Räumen singen - Somit wird selbst die eigene Stimme schon strafbar gemacht etwas nachzusingen... Das ist einfach nur noch krank sorry.


 Wo *darf *man das nicht?


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Edit. Happy Birthday darf man ja auch nicht mehr in gewissen Räumen singen - Somit wird selbst die eigene Stimme
> schon strafbar gemacht etwas nachzusingen... Das ist einfach nur noch krank sorry.


Nicht alles wild durcheinander würfeln.

1) Happy Birthday darf man überall singen, zumindest in Deutschland.
2) Man darf auch Videos hochladen auf Youtube, in denen man Happy Birthday singt. Wenn diese dann gematcht werden, muss man eben Einspruch einlegen.
3) Copyrights haben generell schon ihren Sinn. Ich finde es lächerlich, wie man gegen Raubkopierer sein kann aber gleichzeitig behauptet jegliche Musik gehöre allen und niemand hätte ein Recht darauf. Warum sollte das nur für Musik gelten? Warum nicht auch für Fime und Spiele? Und andere Produkte? Du solltest vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, was das für volkswirtschaftliche Konsequenzen hätte...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich schreibe "fucking" Künstler weil ich diese Doppelmoral einfach nicht verstehe.
> Wenn man ein Künstler ist dann macht man etwas für die Welt und wenn die Welt sein Werk erwähnt
> dann mag das der Künstler nicht?


 Der Künstler, vor allem GERADE ein "Künstler" und nicht so was wie Dieter Bohlen, der "auftragsmäßig" Musik produziert, muss aber trotzdem noch selber bestimmen können, wie seine Musik ÖFFENTLICH verwendet wird. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass einer GAR nicht seine Musik öffentlich hören will, aber er muss doch auch ein "no!" sagen dürfen, wenn es für etwas verwendet wird, mit dem er nicht einverstanden ist.




> Ich rede hier von Ingame Soundtracks wie z.B. Angry Joe eine Battle Theme erwähnt welches geflaged wurde... wir reden hier
> wirklich von Ingame Musikstücken wo eine Gameplay mit Spielemusik abgespielt wird.


 Das ist was anderes, denn wenn der Künstler zugestimmt hat, dass der Song in einem Spiel (oder auch Film) verwendet wird, dann muss er selbstverständlich auch in Kauf nehmen, dass evlt. über das ganze berichtet wird und sein Lied dann auch zu hören ist.

Aber was ich meinte sind Videos, bei denen erst der Uploader die Musik aussucht. Da hat IMHO der Künstler jedes Recht zu sagen, dass er das nicht will - außer vlt. er hat UNEINGESCHRÄNKT YouTube die Nutzung erlaubt für zB 0,05Cent pro Klick oder so was. Aber ansonten: vor allem wenn es vlt. ein Video ist, was den Song in einem völlig falschen Kontext wiederspiegelt oder in einem Zusammenhang, den der Künstler nicht haben will. zB sagen mir mal als krasses Beispiel: man zeigt Fotos der NSU-Ermordeten und Tatorte und lässt dazu "an Tagen wie diesen" ertönen.... oder ein rein finanzielles Beispiel: wenn jetzt einer einen Nummer1-Hit verwendet und ein an sich total belangloses Video damit unterlegt und dann nur deswegen recht viel verdient, weil sein Video oft eklickt wird WEGEN des Songs, dann ist es auch völlig legitim, das zu verbieten.

Natürlich übertreiben es manche auch mit dem "Einspruch!", das ist klar. Aber das muss man dann auch respektieren, es muss auch klar sein, dass nicht ALLES, was man rein technisch veröffentlichen KANN, auch kostenlos veröffentlicht werden DARF. Vor 20 Jahren hätte man nur den Kopf geschüttelt und denjenigen für ein egoistisches dummes Arschloch gehalten, wenn einer gesagt hätte "ich veröffentliche ein Video mit der Musik untermalt, die MIR passt - und basta!"  





> Edit. Happy Birthday darf man ja auch nicht mehr in gewissen Räumen singen - Somit wird selbst die eigene Stimme
> schon strafbar gemacht etwas nachzusingen... Das ist einfach nur noch krank sorry.


 Du verwechselst das wohl mit einzelnen Fällen, in denen auf zB Kindergartefesten Lieder vorgesungen wurden, nehme ich mal an? Das hat aber eher mit ein paar Übermotivierten Leuten bei der GEMA zu tun, die es mit den Regelungen einfach nur ZU streng gesehen haben. Das hat aber rein gar nix mit YT zu tun.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum sollte es peinlich sein darüber zu diskutieren? Peinlich sind die Leute, die eine Diskussion von vorn herein ablehnen, weil sie so 1000%ig überzeugt sind, Recht zu haben....
> 
> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, inwieweit deine Aussage dem widersprechen soll, was ich geschrieben habe.
> 
> ...


 
Du denkst aber auch dass sich jeder Beitrag auf deinen Beitrag beziehen muss oder? 

Hier gibt es nicht viel konstruktiv auszudiskutieren weil das System einfach broken ist.
Es ist ein blöder Computer ohne Feingefühl welcher über Recht und Unrecht entscheidet und nix anderes.

Wie du sagst sind jegliche Copyrightgesetze nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit - da stimme ich zu 
Aber hat man die letzten paar Jahre einen Fortschritt gesehen? Ich persönlich hab nix mitbekommen...
In letzter Zeit hab ich nur mitbekommen dass das Copyright Geschäft anscheinend boomen muss ohne Ende wenn ich die ganze
Schlammschlacht so beobachte.

Es wird geklagt ohne Ende weil es eine neue Grauzone ist die jetzt jeder ausnutzen möchte.
Wie immer im Leben dreht sich leider alles nur ums Geld.


----------



## Telarn (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nicht alles wild durcheinander würfeln.
> 
> 1) Happy Birthday darf man überall singen, zumindest in Deutschland.
> 2) Man darf auch Videos hochladen auf Youtube, in denen man Happy Birthday singt. Wenn diese dann gematcht werden, muss man eben Einspruch einlegen.
> 3) Copyrights haben generell schon ihren Sinn. Ich finde es lächerlich, wie man gegen Raubkopierer sein kann aber gleichzeitig behauptet jegliche Musik gehöre allen und niemand hätte ein Recht darauf. Warum sollte das nur für Musik gelten? Warum nicht auch für Fime und Spiele? Und andere Produkte? Du solltest vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, was das für volkswirtschaftliche Konsequenzen hätte...


 

Ich erinnere mich da an den Fall des Star Citizen Live Streams zur CitizenCon 2013. Dort haben spontan einige angefangen Happy Birthday zu singen, da eine der Mitarbeiterinnen Geburtstag hatte. Schwups .. wurde der Stream unterbrochen.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du denkst aber auch dass sich jeder Beitrag auf deinen Beitrag beziehen muss oder?


 Ist das ein Scherz? Du hast doch in deinem eigenen Beitrag mich zitiert....


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ist das ein Scherz? Du hast doch in deinem eigenen Beitrag mich zitiert....


 
Woops hab mich wohl bei den ganzen Zitaten mächtig verschaut - sorry dafür


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2013)

Telarn schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich da an den Fall des Star Citizen Live Streams zur CitizenCon 2013. Dort haben spontan einige angefangen Happy Birthday zu singen, da eine der Mitarbeiterinnen Geburtstag hatte. Schwups .. wurde der Stream unterbrochen.



und das WEGEN Urheberrecht, oder wie? Ein Live-Stream wäre so oder so nochmal was VÖLLIG anderes als wenn man privat singt, und um letzteres ging es ja.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und das WEGEN Urheberrecht, oder wie? Ein Live-Stream wäre so oder so nochmal was VÖLLIG anderes als wenn man privat singt, und um letzteres ging es ja.


 Ja, wobei ich nach wie vor der Überzeugung bin, dass das eine Überreaktion war. Livestream sollte man so oder so eher auf Twitch abhalten...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, wobei ich nach wie vor der Überzeugung bin, dass das eine Überreaktion war. Livestream sollte man so oder so eher auf Twitch abhalten...



ja sicher, ist aber eben die Frage, ob es wirklich wegen Urheberrecht war - und WELCHES Lied genau, es gibt ja neuere, die auch ein "frischeres" Urheberrecht haben   oder auch ein möglicher Grund: wenn ein Playback verwendet wurde einer Version, die eben ganz klar kein "grünes Licht" bei YT hat.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2013)

Nerd³ Extra - Content ID BS - Update! - YouTube

Neues und lustiges Video aufgetaucht


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich finds auch lächerlich. Auch Sachen für die Rechte eingeholt wurden oder sogar die Videos der Künstler selber wurden geclaimed. Das ist nicht nur "broken", denn dann könnte man es reparieren, das ist einfach nur Bullshit.


----------



## Ein-Freund (18. Dezember 2013)

Das Beste ist immer ein Künstler postet sein Video -> nicht verfügbar


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch lächerlich. Auch Sachen für die Rechte eingeholt wurden oder sogar die Videos der Künstler selber wurden geclaimed. Das ist nicht nur "broken", denn dann könnte man es reparieren, das ist einfach nur Bullshit.


 Dann mach doch mal ein System, das funktioniert, immun gegen Missbrauch ist, effektiv arbeitet und dabei noch alle glücklich macht....viel Spaß dabei...

Beschweren ist immer einfach, wenn man selbst keine besseren Lösungen hat...


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal ein System, das funktioniert, immun gegen Missbrauch ist, effektiv arbeitet und dabei noch alle glücklich macht....viel Spaß dabei...
> 
> Beschweren ist immer einfach, wenn man selbst keine besseren Lösungen hat...


 
Die Frage ist ob man alles überhaupt lösen will?
Solange Geld im Spiel ist wirds auch nie eine befriedigende Lösung geben.

Youtube wird nicht ohne Grund dermaßen angegriffen weil das nunmal der größte Fisch im Teich ist.

Andere Dienste wie Myvideo und Clipfish haben seit kurzem sogar mit der Gema eine Einigung getroffen.. Von Youtube
ist immer noch keine Rede 

Hier gehts nicht darum was *möglich ist *sondern was *möglich gemacht werden kann*.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal ein System, das funktioniert, immun gegen Missbrauch ist, effektiv arbeitet und dabei noch alle glücklich macht....viel Spaß dabei...
> 
> Beschweren ist immer einfach, wenn man selbst keine besseren Lösungen hat...


 Wie wäre es denn mit Folgendem:

- daß man nur als nachgewiesener Urheberrechtlicher Eigentümer Videos auf Antrag sperren lassen kann. Dank Content ID kann man sich dazu alle Treffer auflisten lassen.
- daß man eben als dieser Eigentümer auch noch Abos einrichten kann, die zu bestimmten Content ID Suchen fortlaufend über passende aktuell eingestellte Videos benachrichtigen.

- daß man mit Statistiken aufzeigt, was produziert wird, wo eine relevante Schöpfungshöhe erreicht ist und welche Anforderungen daher aktuell an das Urheberrecht beim Video Streaming gestellt werden. Sinnvollerweise mit Empfehlungen an entsprechende legislative Abteilungen weitergeleitet.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Folgendem:
> 
> - daß man nur als nachgewiesener Urheberrechtlicher Eigentümer Videos auf Antrag sperren lassen kann. Dank Content ID kann man sich dazu alle Treffer auflisten lassen.
> - daß man eben als dieser Eigentümer auch noch Abos einrichten kann, die zu bestimmten Content ID Suchen fortlaufend über passende aktuell eingestellte Videos benachrichtigen.
> ...


 Klingt recht vernünftig. Nur bin ich mir recht sicher, dass die Rechteinhaber aus Musik- und Filmindustrie da kaum mitspielen würden, weil sie es dann sind, die da Manpower reininvestiern müssten. Die Idee ist gut, nur imo aufgrund der aktuellen Machtverhältnisse und der Gesetzeslage in den Staaten zum scheitern verurteilt.

Youtube hat Content ID eingeführt, weil es ein einfaches, effektives System war, wenn auch fehlerbehaftet. Der jetztige Aufschrei kam allerdings vor allem deshalb zustande, weil bisher "unantastbare Videos" von Leuten, die durch MCNs geschützt waren, nachträglich durch den Scanner gejagt wurden. Unter normalen Umständen wären viele dieser Videos in ihrer vorliegenden Form (bei funktionierendem Content ID) gar nicht veröffentlicht worden, weil diese automatischen Claims durch angebliche Rechteinhaber schon beim Upload des Videos angezeigt worden wären. Unter diesen normalen Umständen hätte der Ersteller dann entweder die Möglichkeit, die entsprechend markierten Stellen zu entfernen oder zu bearbeiten oder gegen scheinbar unberechtigte Claims Beschwerde einzulegen, bevor Videos überhaupt veröffentlicht werden.

Das kann jeder stinknormale Youtubenutzer ganz einfach nachvollziehen. Einfach mal ein Video mit einem Ausschnitt aus einem aktuellen Popsong hochladen und abwarten, was passiert. Wenn alles normal läuft, wird sich Content ID recht schnell melden und das Video sogar sperren bevor man es überhaupt öffentlich verfügbar machen kann. In der Hinsicht funktioniert Content ID also schon ganz gut.

Wie gesagt, der große Aufschrei jetzt kommt eher deswegen zustande, weil Youtube auf die MCNs Druck gemacht hat und die daraufhin ihre Mitglieder teilweise im Stich gelassen haben. Das ist natürlich eine sehr ungünstige Situation jetzt für diese Leute wie Angry Joe, deren Videos jetzt nachträglich durch Content ID überprüft werden, ohne dass man das "im Stillen" regeln könnte bevor das Video in der Öffentlichkeit steht....


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal ein System, das funktioniert, immun gegen Missbrauch ist, effektiv arbeitet und dabei noch alle glücklich macht....viel Spaß dabei...
> 
> Beschweren ist immer einfach, wenn man selbst keine besseren Lösungen hat...


 

Siehe Beiträge weiter unten.. man sollte es vllt auch so machen, dass nur tatsächliche Rechteinhaber das Ding claimen können. Nachweisbare Rechteinhaber. Den Missbrauch zu beenden dürfte gar nicht mal so schwer sein, wenn man TATSÄCHLICHE Leute an die Sache ransetzen würde und nicht einen Roboter ALLES machen lassen würde. 

Ja Beschweren ist einfach, aber es gibt schon überall bessere Vorschläge als Lösungsansätze, die brauch ich dir nicht noch auftischen, die hast ja du selber bereits herausgefunden bzw angeschaut.

Und BTW: ICH besitze kein Multimilliardenkonzern, der sich einen Ast verdient an den Sachen und dabei regelmäßig alles verschlimmbessert, also ist es nicht meine Aufgabe als Kunde etwas zu entwickeln, damit ich als Kunde zufrieden bin. Das wär ja so als würd ich vom Bäcker gesagt bekommen ich soll mir mein Brot doch gefälligst selber backen, wenn es mir nicht schmeckt


----------



## MichaelG (19. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat denn ein Recht am Lets Play ? Der der spielt sicher nicht. Eher der Produzent des Games. Also wirds wohl bei Youtube in de Regel keine Lets Plays mehr geben. Außer vorgekauter Kost in Trailern die der Publisher selbst online stellt.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer hat denn ein Recht am Lets Play ? Der der spielt sicher nicht. Eher der Produzent des Games. Also wirds wohl bei Youtube in de Regel keine Lets Plays mehr geben. Außer vorgekauter Kost in Trailern die der Publisher selbst online stellt.


 
Nicht Klugscheißen, das wird immer so peinlich wenn man das nicht kann
denn die Publisher haben da einen größeren *Weitblick *als du und die Patentrolle und sagen sogar oft dass das zum einem Okay ist und das man sich da an die wenden soll wenn es Probleme gibt


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Klingt recht vernünftig. Nur bin ich mir recht sicher, dass die Rechteinhaber aus Musik- und Filmindustrie da kaum mitspielen würden, weil sie es dann sind, die da Manpower reininvestiern müssten. Die Idee ist gut, nur imo aufgrund der aktuellen Machtverhältnisse und der Gesetzeslage in den Staaten zum scheitern verurteilt.


Daß bzgl Machtverhältnissen und Gesetzeslagen gerade bei Urheberrechtsgesetzen eh nachgebessert werden muß (alleine schon um Wiederverkaufsrecht und Accountbindung von Software mal generell klipp und klar zu klären), sollte klar sein.

Des weiteren: Wie ist es denn, wenn bei mir jemand einbricht oder mir das Auto klaut? Kommt dann automatisch die Polizei und hält mir Händchen oder muß ich selbst aktiv werden, die Polizei anrufen und sagen: _"Hilfe, man hat mir <X> geklaut"_?

Mit einer oben von mir geschilderten Abo Möglichkeit könnte man direkt bei der Erstellung die Content ID erstellen, an YT senden, sich damit als Eigentümer ausweisen und über Treffer automatisch benachrichtigen lassen.



> Youtube hat Content ID eingeführt, weil es ein einfaches, effektives System war, wenn auch fehlerbehaftet.


"Content ID" ist ja nur der Erkennnungs Algorithmus, das Problem sitzt da, wo diese Erkennungen ausgewertet werden.



> Unter normalen Umständen wären viele dieser Videos in ihrer vorliegenden Form (bei funktionierendem Content ID) gar nicht veröffentlicht worden,


Das momentane Situation trifft allerdings auch absolut legale Videos wie Reviews, in denen ingame Musik läuft. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß man jetzt Reviews nur noch *ohne die im Spiel vorkommende Hintergrundmusik *machen können darf. Schließlich ist diese ein nicht unbeachtlicher Bestandteil des Spiels.

Das Problem ist auch, daß bestimmte Sachen, wie beispielsweise Mashups (Das Zusammenmixen der Musik eines Songs mit der Gesangsspur eines anderen Songs) und Let'sPlays gar nicht erschöpfend gesetzlich geregelt sind.
Die eigene Schöpfungshöhe ist mitunter diskussionswürdig - manch einer spielt stumm das vorgegebene Spiel; andere erzählen dabei quasi eine eigene Geschichte und passen sogar die Level entsprechend an. (zb _Freeman's Mind_).

Rechtlich muß man zur Zeit noch mit dem Zitatrecht arbeiten - ist halt alles _#Neuland_.


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. Dezember 2013)

Dass Künstler sich schützen wollen ist verständlich und legitim. Aber diese Auswüchse kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß bzgl Machtverhältnissen und Gesetzeslagen gerade bei Urheberrechtsgesetzen eh nachgebessert werden muß (alleine schon um Wiederverkaufsrecht und Accountbindung von Software mal generell klipp und klar zu klären), sollte klar sein.


Dito



> Des weiteren: Wie ist es denn, wenn bei mir jemand einbricht oder mir das Auto klaut? Kommt dann automatisch die Polizei und hält mir Händchen oder muß ich selbst aktiv werden, die Polizei anrufen und sagen: _"Hilfe, man hat mir <X> geklaut"_?


Der Vergleich ist doch hier gar nicht zutreffend. Wir reden hier über die ToS nur bei Youtube, d.h. von der Politik auf dieser Plattform. Das hat mit Autodiebstahl im öffentlichen Raum erst mal gar nichts zu tun. Und natürlich hat jeder Betroffene auch auf Youtube das Recht, sich anwaltliche Hilfe einzuholen....



> Mit einer oben von mir geschilderten Abo Möglichkeit könnte man direkt bei der Erstellung die Content ID erstellen, an YT senden, sich damit als Eigentümer ausweisen und über Treffer automatisch benachrichtigen lassen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das momentane Situation trifft allerdings auch absolut legale Videos wie Reviews, in denen ingame Musik läuft. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß man jetzt Reviews nur noch *ohne die im Spiel vorkommende Hintergrundmusik *machen können darf. Schließlich ist diese ein nicht unbeachtlicher Bestandteil des Spiels.


Das ist leider gar nicht so einfach. Polygon hatte da einen guten Artikel dazu vor kurzem. Häufig ist es nun mal so, dass z.B. unbekannte Komponisten erst nachträglich solchen Gruppen wie IDOL beigetreten sind, um ihre Recht schützen zu lassen. Diese haben dann technisch erst mal keine Ahnung, dass Song X in Spiel Y völlig legal vorkommt und damit auch Let's plays usw, in denen der Song im Hintergrund vorkommt, geflaggt werden. Die Datenbank gleicht nur Medien miteinander ab. Für viele Künstler ist das eben auch "Neuland" und daher gibt es erst mal überall Probleme....



> "Content ID" ist ja nur der Erkennnungs Algorithmus, das Problem sitzt da, wo diese Erkennungen ausgewertet werden.


Das ist ja eben nicht richtig. Das wird nirgendwo ausgewertet. Das läuft vollautomatisch. Wenn ein Teil eines Videos mit einem Stück aus der Content ID übereinstimmt, dann wird das Video automatisch geflaggt. Das macht keiner manuell bei Youtube oder anderswo... 



> Das Problem ist auch, daß bestimmte Sachen, wie beispielsweise Mashups (Das Zusammenmixen der Musik eines Songs mit der Gesangsspur eines anderen Songs) und Let'sPlays gar nicht erschöpfend gesetzlich geregelt sind.
> Die eigene Schöpfungshöhe ist mitunter diskussionswürdig - manch einer spielt stumm das vorgegebene Spiel; andere erzählen dabei quasi eine eigene Geschichte und passen sogar die Level entsprechend an. (zb _Freeman's Mind_).
> 
> Rechtlich muß man zur Zeit noch mit dem Zitatrecht arbeiten - ist halt alles _#Neuland_.


Ja, "fair use" in den USA. Es ist aber gar nicht möglich, das 100% im Detail zu regeln. In den allermeisten Fällen ist es eine situationsbedingte Entscheidung, was als kreative Bearbeitung durchgeht und was nicht. Es liegt hier in der Tat in den Hand der Publisher für Klarheit zu sorgen (zumindest im Spielebereich) und das haben die meisten in den letzten Tagen ja auch gemacht. Wenn irgendwelche Let's Plays usw wegen einzelner Songs geflaggt werden, dann ist es - außer bei Missbrauch - in der Regel keine böse Absicht, sondern schlicht Unkenntnis. Da ist dann der Publisher gefragt, bei den entsprechenden Musikverwertern für Klarheit zu sorgen, dass die entsprechenden Stücke legal lizensiert wurden und daher auch auf Youtube in diesem Kontext legal abgespielt werden dürfen.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Dezember 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Siehe Beiträge weiter unten.. man sollte es vllt auch so machen, dass nur tatsächliche Rechteinhaber das Ding claimen können. Nachweisbare Rechteinhaber. Den Missbrauch zu beenden dürfte gar nicht mal so schwer sein, wenn man TATSÄCHLICHE Leute an die Sache ransetzen würde und nicht einen Roboter ALLES machen lassen würde.


Und wer soll das bezahlen? Die meisten Leute nutzen Youtube nur weil es kostenlos ist und nutzen gleichzeitig sogar noch Adblocker, damit man den Leuten auch ja keine Werbeeinnahmen zugesteht...

Wenn Youtube da jetzt noch tausende Mitarbeiter zur manuellen Überpüfung hinsetzen müsste, wäre das kostenlose Youtube in der heutigen Form nicht mehr tragbar, da bin ich mir relativ sicher....

Das mit den Rechteinhabern ist natürlich richtig. Aber es wird ja gerade so getan, als wären alle aktuellen Claims falsch bzw. durch illegale Machenschaften bedingt. Das ist so nicht richtig. De facto sind die meisten Claims von tatsächlichen Rechteinhabern und Youtube ist bestimmt darum bemüht, dass schwarze Schafe hier auch nicht mit der Masche durchkommen. Eine Überprüfung der tatsächlichen Rechte halte ich indes auch für dringend gefordert.



> Ja Beschweren ist einfach, aber es gibt schon überall bessere Vorschläge als Lösungsansätze, die brauch ich dir nicht noch auftischen, die hast ja du selber bereits herausgefunden bzw angeschaut.


Ähem, nein, praktikable und realistische Vorschläge habe ich bisher noch kaum gesehen. Idealistische Traumtänzerlösungen gibt es vielleicht viele, das ist richtig.....



> Und BTW: ICH besitze kein Multimilliardenkonzern, der sich einen Ast verdient an den Sachen und dabei regelmäßig alles verschlimmbessert, also ist es nicht meine Aufgabe als Kunde etwas zu entwickeln, damit ich als Kunde zufrieden bin. Das wär ja so als würd ich vom Bäcker gesagt bekommen ich soll mir mein Brot doch gefälligst selber backen, wenn es mir nicht schmeckt


Nur, dass du dein Brot vom Bäcker nicht umsonst bekommst...... Aber ich stehe ja so auf völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerisse Analogien, die gar keine sind.

Niemand, der auf Youtube ist, zahlt irgendetwas direkt an Youtube für die Nutzung der Plattform, weder Ersteller noch Nutzer von Videos. Oder hast du schon mal fürs Hochladen oder Anschauen von Videos Geld gezahlt? Youtube finanziert sich durch Werbung. Und gerade als Multimilliardenkonzern muss sich Google bzw. Youtube auch Gedanken um Copyrights machen, eben weil da eine andere sehr große Industrie darauf pocht.

Mein Fazit: Content ID ist eigentlich ein im Grundsatz gutes System, das zwei Schwachstellen hat: die Gefahr von Missbrauch und die Aktualität bzw. Richtigkeit der Daten der Copyrighteigentümer. Gegen die erste Schwachstelle sollte Youtube wie auch immer schnell Abhilfe schaffen, die zweite hingegen ist weit schwieriger zu beheben. Eigentlich ist es an den Contenterstellern, im Falle eines Flags beim Upload mit dem Rechteinhaber (oder Publisher) Kontakt aufzunehmen und das Video freischalten zu lassen, wenn es sich z.B. um einen Song in einem Spiel handelt oder um ein Video, das "fair use" Ansprüchen genügt. Youtube ist hier nur die Plattform und nicht der unbedingt richtige Ansprechpartner (höchstens als Vermittler).


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist doch hier gar nicht zutreffend.


Ich finde den Vergleich sehr treffend. Der Geschädigte muß von sich aus tätig werden, indem er sagt: "Das gehört aber mir!"



> Das ist leider gar nicht so einfach. Polygon hatte da einen guten Artikel dazu vor kurzem. Häufig ist es nun mal so, dass z.B. unbekannte Komponisten erst nachträglich solchen Gruppen wie IDOL beigetreten sind, um ihre Recht schützen zu lassen.


Sicher gibt es bei jedem System doch noch irgendwelche obskuren Fälle, die man eben *nicht *bedacht hat.

Dennoch ist es sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen, was ein Musiker noch groß zu sagen hat, wenn er doch seine Musik für Spiel X freigegeben hat.
Wie weiter oben schon gesagt: Es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, daß bei einem Review über ein Spiel die Hintergrund Musik nicht laufen darf - schliesslich ist diese Teil des Spielgeschehens.



> Das ist ja eben nicht richtig. Das wird nirgendwo ausgewertet. Das läuft vollautomatisch.


Genau das meine ich ja. Dieser Algorithmus, bzw das Fehlen desselben (momentan: Content ID gefunden => geflaggt) ist das Problem. Das Übereinstimmen von Content IDs ist es nicht. "Content ID" heißt ja nichts anderes, als daß in irgendeiner Datenbank eine Übereinstimmung à la "Jup, das ist Bohemian Rhapsody, was da im Hintergrund läuft" gefunden wurde. Allerdings scheint eben keinerlei Überprüfung stattzufinden, ob das das offizielle Queen Video oder ein inoffiziell hochgeladener Ausschnitt aus Wayne's World ist. 
Und *das *ist das Problem - nicht, daß eine Übereinstimmung gefunden wurde.



> Ja, "fair use" in den USA. Es ist aber gar nicht möglich, das 100% im Detail zu regeln.


Man könnte doch problemlos die Schöpfungshöhe bei Mashups anerkennen, oder bei Let's Plays Grenzen angeben, bei denen eine solche gegeben ist.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich sehr treffend. Der Geschädigte muß von sich aus tätig werden, indem er sagt: "Das gehört aber mir!"


Du bist also ernsthaft der Meinung, dass ein System, das automatisch Kopierschutzverstöße erkennt per se schlecht ist? Gehts noch? Wahrscheinlich bist du dann auch gegen Alarmanlagen....



> Sicher gibt es bei jedem System doch noch irgendwelche obskuren Fälle, die man eben *nicht *bedacht hat.
> 
> Dennoch ist es sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen, was ein Musiker noch groß zu sagen hat, wenn er doch seine Musik für Spiel X freigegeben hat.
> Wie weiter oben schon gesagt: Es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, daß bei einem Review über ein Spiel die Hintergrund Musik nicht laufen darf - schliesslich ist diese Teil des Spielgeschehens.


Der Fall ist keineswegs obskur, sondern sehr real und die gängige Regel. Das System ist im Moment leider nicht in der Lage zu unterscheiden, ob es sich bei einem Video um einen Kopierschutzverstoß handelt oder nicht. Ein Song eines Musikers kann in einem Video erlaubt sein in einem anderen nicht. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich aber um die technisch gleiche Abfolge von Tönen. Daher werden beide Videos erst mal geflaggt. Es liegt jetzt am Ersteller eines Let's plays, sich darum zu kümmern, dass er diesen Claim entfernen lässt und sich so praktisch eine Freigabe einholt. Das ist zwar umständlich, aber noch lange kein Beinbruch.

Anders würde das nur mit einer sehr komplexen Rechteverwaltung funktionieren, was noch viel größeres Potenzial für Instabilitäten und Verstöße bieten würde bei gleichzeitig deutlich verringerter Effizienz. Je größer und komplexer eine Software ist, desto anfälliger wird sie auch...



> Genau das meine ich ja. Dieser Algorithmus, bzw das Fehlen desselben (momentan: Content ID gefunden => geflaggt) ist das Problem. Das Übereinstimmen von Content IDs ist es nicht. "Content ID" heißt ja nichts anderes, als daß in irgendeiner Datenbank eine Übereinstimmung à la "Jup, das ist Bohemian Rhapsody, was da im Hintergrund läuft" gefunden wurde. Allerdings scheint eben keinerlei Überprüfung stattzufinden, ob das das offizielle Queen Video oder ein inoffiziell hochgeladener Ausschnitt aus Wayne's World ist.
> Und *das *ist das Problem - nicht, daß eine Übereinstimmung gefunden wurde.


siehe oben....

Mit einem "Algorithmus" lässt sich das Problem nicht beheben. Es würde eine komplizierte Rechteverwaltung evtl. mit Lizenzen usw. erfordern, was im Endeffekt für die Contentersteller auch nicht einfacher ist.

Und noch mal ganz langsam zum Mitschreiben: Content ID gibt es schon seit Jahren und es war nie ein großes Problem. Wenn das eigene Video beim Hochladen geflaggt wird, setzt man sich mit demjenigen in Verbindung und klärt das Problem. Das geschieht nur normal still und heimlich, weil die Videos eben nicht öffentlich sind. Bzw es geschah bei vielen gar nicht, weil ihr MCN sie davor bewahrt hat ohne den eigenen Pflichten nachzukommen im größeren Ausmaß....



> Man könnte doch problemlos die Schöpfungshöhe bei Mashups anerkennen, oder bei Let's Plays Grenzen angeben, bei denen eine solche gegeben ist.


Aha, problemlos. Und woran willst du diese Schöpfungshöhe festmachen? An der Anzahl an gesprochenen Worten in der Minute? Imo ist das völliger Unsinn. Das ist eine situationsabhängige Tatsachenentscheidung, die aber nicht mal sonderlich wichtig ist, da - wie gesagt - die meisten großen Publisher (inkl. EA, Ubisoft, Deep Silver, Valve usw) sowieso nicht gegen Let's plays vorgehen....


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du bist also ernsthaft der Meinung, dass ein System, das automatisch Kopierschutzverstöße erkennt per se schlecht ist? Gehts noch? Wahrscheinlich bist du dann auch gegen Alarmanlagen....


Das Problem ist, daß momentan nicht Kopierschutz- Urheberrechtsverstöße, sondern Inhaltsübereinstimmungen gefunden werden.

Und ich stelle mir schon die Frage, wieso den Rechte Inhaber diesbezüglich der Arsch gepudert wird, während bei allen anderen Vergehen der Betroffene selbst das Vergehen zur Anzeige bringen muß. Eben vor allen Dingen, weil ein Content ID Match erst nochmal bewertet werden muß, ob es sich denn um ein geduldetes Let's Play, einen offiziellen Titel in der Hintergrundmusik oder sonstige geduldete Fälle handelt.



> Der Fall ist keineswegs obskur, sondern sehr real und die gängige Regel.


dh: Für *jedes* ingame Video auf einer PC Games oder Gamestar DVD muß erstmal der Musiker der Hintergrundmusik gefragt werden, ob es ihm denn genehm ist, daß man diesen Ausschnitt mit seiner offiziell den Spielemachern verkauften Musik auch bei einem Review zeigen darf?



> Content ID gibt es schon seit Jahren und es war nie ein großes Problem.


Sag ich doch: Nicht Content ID ist das Problem, sondern was mit den daraus gefundenen Matches gemacht wird.



> Aha, problemlos. Und woran willst du diese Schöpfungshöhe festmachen? An der Anzahl an gesprochenen Worten in der Minute?


Bei Let's Plays wäre ein Verhältnis _eigener Inhalt_ zu _dargestellter Spielinhalt _schon sinnvoll. Gerade bei einigen heutigen Spielen, die eher "interaktiver Film" heißen müssten, hätte man bei einem nichts sagenden LPer ja genau dasselbe auf dem Bildschirm gehabt und keinen Grund mehr, das Spiel zu kaufen.

Natürlich ist es schwierig die genauen Grenzen zwischen Review, Let's Play, Speedruns und Machinimas zu ziehen. _Freeman's Mind _ist ein schönes Beispiel für einen solchen Grenzgänger: 



Spoiler



Dort wird ein Let's Play von Half Life 1 geboten, allerdings mit der Vorgabe, das auszusprechen, was G. Freeman dort sagen/denken würde. Zudem gibt es einige Stellen, an denen Level und Interaktionsmöglichkeiten geändert wurden (der Spieler zieht sich an einer Kante mit den Händen hoch, was im Original Spiel gar nicht möglich ist und benutzt Türen, die im Original geschlossen sind)


Dennoch macht es Sinn, diese teilweise unterschiedlich zu bewerten und andere gesetzliche Grenzen zu vereinbaren (zB: max 15 Minuten Länge für ein Review - in dem man dann aber auch *alles *aus dem Originalspiel verwenden darf)



> ... da - wie gesagt - die meisten großen Publisher [...] sowieso nicht gegen Let's plays vorgehen....


 Na dann ist es doch kein Problem, zu sagen: So, Let's Plays sind ab sofort in vollem Umfang erlaubt. Mit Hintergrundmusik und allem.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und wer soll das bezahlen? Die meisten Leute nutzen Youtube nur weil es kostenlos ist und nutzen gleichzeitig sogar noch Adblocker, damit man den Leuten auch ja keine Werbeeinnahmen zugesteht...



Really? Wer das bezahlen soll? YT alleine hat im letzten Quartal mit Werbeeinnahmen ca 5 Milliarden Dollar Gewinn gemacht. Da sollte es zumindest so sein, dass man jemanden hat, der die Identität der Rechteinhaber überrpüft.



> Das mit den Rechteinhabern ist natürlich richtig. Aber es wird ja gerade so getan, als wären alle aktuellen Claims falsch bzw. durch illegale Machenschaften bedingt. Das ist so nicht richtig. De facto sind die meisten Claims von tatsächlichen Rechteinhabern und Youtube ist bestimmt darum bemüht, dass schwarze Schafe hier auch nicht mit der Masche durchkommen. Eine Überprüfung der tatsächlichen Rechte halte ich indes auch für dringend gefordert.


De facto gibt es aber aberwitzig viele Claims von denen weder der Rechteinhaber, noch der Publisher, noch der Musiker, noch sonstwer was weiß. Hallo gerade du solltest doch wissen, dass Leuten, wie AngryJoe ein Video von Tomb Raider durch den Rechteinhaber Tomb Raider geclaimed wird. Die Sache mit Idol ist ja ganz nett, aber jetzt müssen sich die Publisher dahinterklemmen und jedes einzelne Review, Let's Play, etc. pp Whitelisten, damit diejenigen es monetarisieren können. Wer schonmal einen Copyright Claim bei YT angefochten hat, weiß dass das Wochen oder Monate dauern kann und meist sogar zur Folge hat, dass das entsprechende Video nicht mehr monetarisierbar ist. Auch wenn es gewhitelisted ist.




> Ähem, nein, praktikable und realistische Vorschläge habe ich bisher noch kaum gesehen. Idealistische Traumtänzerlösungen gibt es vielleicht viele, das ist richtig.....


Könnte sein, dass ich mich da verlesen habe. Dachte du hättest selbst schon Vorschläge gemacht.



> Nur, dass du dein Brot vom Bäcker nicht umsonst bekommst...... Aber ich stehe ja so auf völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerisse Analogien, die gar keine sind.


Zunächst mal ist YT dennoch ein Produkt, dass vorallem damit Gewinn macht vor die Videos, die ich produziere und erstelle Werbung zu schalten. Wenn ich fürs hochladen noch zusätzlich Geld zahlen müsste, würde das tatsächlich keiner machen. Dessen ist sich YT absolut bewusst. Wenn ich nun gepartnered werde, bin ich Kunde des Unternehmens, dem ich erlaube vor meinen Inhalt seine Werbung zu schalten. Wenn ich nun einen Bruchteil davon selber bekomme, ist das ein faires Angebot von YT, da sie die Serverstruktur und die Plattform zu Verfügung stellen. Dennoch darf ich mich als Kunde dann darüber beschweren, wenn das Monopolportal für Videos seine Funktionen dermaßen verändert, dass es mir nahezu unmöglich wird dieses Portal zu nutzen. Nur mit massiven Mehraufwand, der dann nichtmal mehr den Prozentsatz der Werbeeinnahmen, die an YT gehen, rechtfertigt.
Ob dir die Analogie passt, oder nicht, ist mir sowas von schnurzpiepegal, das glaubst du gar nicht 



> Mein Fazit: Content ID ist eigentlich ein im Grundsatz gutes System, das zwei Schwachstellen hat: die Gefahr von Missbrauch und die Aktualität bzw. Richtigkeit der Daten der Copyrighteigentümer. Gegen die erste Schwachstelle sollte Youtube wie auch immer schnell Abhilfe schaffen, die zweite hingegen ist weit schwieriger zu beheben. Eigentlich ist es an den Contenterstellern, im Falle eines Flags beim Upload mit dem Rechteinhaber (oder Publisher) Kontakt aufzunehmen und das Video freischalten zu lassen, wenn es sich z.B. um einen Song in einem Spiel handelt oder um ein Video, das "fair use" Ansprüchen genügt. Youtube ist hier nur die Plattform und nicht der unbedingt richtige Ansprechpartner (höchstens als Vermittler).



Das sind doch bloß zwei Schuhe eines Paares. Mit dem Ende des Missbrauchs geht auch die Überprüfung der Richtigkeit und Aktualität einher. Im momentanen Zustand ist das System Müll. Ich habe keinen monetarisierten Kanal, aber selbst ich habe schon fragwürdigste Drittanbieter Claims erhalten. Nach 2 Wochen des Anfechtens waren die meisten weg. Wenn sowas allerdings mal in die Hose geht (Ich habe nämlich keinerlei Möglichkeit die Richtigkeit eines "Tomb Raider" Claims zu überprüfen, außer die Firma anzuschreiben, die dann von nix wissen), bekomme ich einen Strike (ja nach fehlerhafter Anfechtung kann das passieren) und bei 3 darf ich dann neu starten. Jetzt stell dir das mal für jemanden vor, der Reviews und Let's Plays als Lebensunterhalt hochstellt. Das ist ein Genickbruch. Und bitte komm nicht mit dem "Er soll sich einen richtigen Job suchen" Argument. Diejenigen die es geschafft haben, ausreichend Leute an sich zu binden, haben eine Marktlücke ausgenutzt und verdienen zu Recht daran.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß momentan nicht Kopierschutz- Urheberrechtsverstöße, sondern Inhaltsübereinstimmungen gefunden werden.


In der Tat....



> Und ich stelle mir schon die Frage, wieso den Rechte Inhaber diesbezüglich der Arsch gepudert wird, während bei allen anderen Vergehen der Betroffene selbst das Vergehen zur Anzeige bringen muß. Eben vor allen Dingen, weil ein Content ID Match erst nochmal bewertet werden muß, ob es sich denn um ein geduldetes Let's Play, einen offiziellen Titel in der Hintergrundmusik oder sonstige geduldete Fälle handelt.


Weil das auf Youtube momentan nun mal so läuft. Es zwingt dich ja keiner Youtube zu nutzen. 



> dh: Für *jedes* ingame Video auf einer PC Games oder Gamestar DVD muß erstmal der Musiker der Hintergrundmusik gefragt werden, ob es ihm denn genehm ist, daß man diesen Ausschnitt mit seiner offiziell den Spielemachern verkauften Musik auch bei einem Review zeigen darf?


Nur wenn an es auf YT hochladen will. Wenn du einen eigenen Player auf deiner eigenen Seite verwendest (wie bei PC Games) kräht kein Hahn danach... 



> Sag ich doch: Nicht Content ID ist das Problem, sondern was mit den daraus gefundenen Matches gemacht wird.


Schon klar. Nur ist das nicht alles so einfach, wie du dir das (technisch) vorstellt. 




> Na dann ist es doch kein Problem, zu sagen: So, Let's Plays sind ab sofort in vollem Umfang erlaubt. Mit Hintergrundmusik und allem.


Das ist eben nicht so einfach. Wie willst du denn sicherstellen, dass es sich wirklich um ein legales Let's play handelt. Da kann ja jeder im Titel Let's play schreiben, obwohl es gar keins ist. Ein automatisches System kann das praktisch nicht verifizieren....


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> IWeil das auf Youtube momentan nun mal so läuft. Es zwingt dich ja keiner Youtube zu nutzen.


 
naja, das ist aber auch so bissel arg träumerisch in anbetracht dessen, das man zwar auch Sachen zu Dailymotion oder anderen Portalen hochladen kannst, aber man da niemals die Reichweite erreichen wird


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht so einfach. Wie willst du denn sicherstellen, dass es sich wirklich um ein legales Let's play handelt. Da kann ja jeder im Titel Let's play schreiben, obwohl es gar keins ist. Ein automatisches System kann das praktisch nicht verifizieren....


 Schon klar. Es sollte eben auch langsam mal gesetzlich klarer geregelt werden, was genau man denn im Internet und mit Software/Daten machen darf und was nicht.

Damit solche Klopse verhindert werden wie diese beiden Gerichtsurteile mit dem Inhalt "Klar darf man Software weiter verkaufen" und "Klar darf man Software an einen Account binde, wodurch der Weiterverkauf unmöglich wird".

Und vor allem, damit man als User weiß: _"DA ist die Grenze, das darf ich nicht"_. Bei dem Grauzonen Mischmasch, das momentan  besteht, blickt doch keiner mehr durch. Und ist sich daher auch keiner Schuld bewußt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Text



Ich komm mir gerade ein bisl vor, als würd ich dich stalken, aber klang das bei dir auf Twitter nicht ein wenig anders? oder hab ich was missverstanden?

Sorry... we missed you 
#bringlordiback


----------



## socker-opa (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich kaufe so gut wie kein Musik mehr & Filme erst Recht. Wieso? Weil ich nicht einverstanden bin mit diese ganzen Industrie & deren Verwerter.

Ich gehe auch seit Jahren nicht in You Tube & weiss du was? Mir fehlt nichts aber nichts.

Vielleicht sollte Mann/Frau Ihr/Ihren Ärger zeigen wie ich & einfach die alle links legen lassen. Wenn Mann/Frau sich nicht gut aufgehoben fühlt in ein Kniepe, Laden usw denn geht Mann/Frau nicht da mehr hin. So wo ist das probleme? Einfach weg bleiben von You Tube usw.

EIn probleme sehe ich & das ist "Die Geir nach Geld, Gekoppelt mit der Geir für etwas um sonst"!


----------



## LordCrash (22. Dezember 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich komm mir gerade ein bisl vor, als würd ich dich stalken, aber klang das bei dir auf Twitter nicht ein wenig anders? oder hab ich was missverstanden?
> 
> Sorry... we missed you
> #bringlordiback



Welchen Tweet von mir meinst du den??? 

Sagen wir es so: anfangs war ich auch erst mal etwas schockiert, aber dann habe ich mich tiefer mit der Materie befasst und mir Hintergrundinfos verschafft. Mit einem breiteren Wissensbasis lässt sich besser und sinnvoller argumentieren. Und ja, das hat wohl auch meine erste Auffassung dazu ein wenig geändert.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welchen Tweet von mir meinst du den???
> 
> Sagen wir es so: anfangs war ich auch erst mal etwas schockiert, aber dann habe ich mich tiefer mit der Materie befasst und mir Hintergrundinfos verschafft. Mit einem breiteren Wissensbasis lässt sich besser und sinnvoller argumentieren. Und ja, das hat wohl auch meine erste Auffassung dazu ein wenig geändert.


 

Hab da nur einen gesehen, den du glaub an AJ rausgehauen hast. Finde den aber auch nicht mehr  

Ich mein ich versteh ja worauf du hinauswillst, aber das System im Momentanen Zustand ist für Leute, die mit Videos ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen weder tragbar noch in irgendeiner Weise vernünftig nutzbar. Diese Claims gabs ja schon vorher, allerdings war das System zuvor nicht so monströs übersensibel.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welchen Tweet von mir meinst du den???
> 
> Sagen wir es so: anfangs war ich auch erst mal etwas schockiert, aber dann habe ich mich tiefer mit der Materie befasst und mir Hintergrundinfos verschafft. Mit einem breiteren Wissensbasis lässt sich besser und sinnvoller argumentieren. Und ja, das hat wohl auch meine erste Auffassung dazu ein wenig geändert.


 
Nützt alles nix wenn das System broken ist - da kann man noch so allwissend sein 
Bei so vielen Beweisen und "Rants" helfen keine Argumentationen mehr.

Hintergrundwissen? Yeah right..


----------



## LordCrash (23. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nützt alles nix wenn das System broken ist - da kann man noch so allwissend sein
> Bei so vielen Beweisen und "Rants" helfen keine Argumentationen mehr.
> 
> Hintergrundwissen? Yeah right..


 
Blablabla...

Man kann natürlich auch alternativ seinen persönlichen Standpunkt behalten ohne sich weiter zu informieren oder das Thema tatsächlich zu erötern. Laut schreien ist ja auch effektiver als das, wie man bei Babies sehen kann... 

Das System ist nicht "broken", da es brav seinen Dienst verrichtet. Das System hat seine Fehler, das bestreitet ja keiner. Allerdings muss Youtube (aufgrund der US-Gesetzeslage...) etwas in der Richtung machen und Alternativen sind leider auch nicht so einfach, wie sich das mancher so vorstellt. Zumal wenn man die Plattform so erhalten will, wie sie ist, d.h. mit kostenlosen Inhalten und schnell und universell verfügbaren Inhalten. Youtube ist auch kein rechtsfreier Raum, wo jeder machen kann, was er will. Wenn man Teil dieser Plattform sein will, muss man wissen, worauf man sich einlässt. Geht es besser? Irgendwie sicherlich. Aber nicht von heute auf morgen, da kann man noch so laut lamentieren...


----------



## Worrel (24. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das System ist nicht "broken", da es brav seinen Dienst verrichtet. Das System hat seine Fehler, das bestreitet ja keiner. Allerdings muss Youtube (aufgrund der US-Gesetzeslage...) etwas in der Richtung machen ...


 Wenn das System nicht "broken" ist, wenn es dermassen viele Fehler verursacht, daß akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht - wann denn dann?


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn das System nicht "broken" ist, wenn es dermassen viele Fehler verursacht, daß akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht - wann denn dann?


 
Es produziert keine Fehler im eigentlichen Wortsinn. Der Algorithmus hinter Content ID ist relativ mächtig und seine Fehlerquote ist sehr gering.

Missbrauch ist kein Systemfehler, sondern ein ärgerliches Begleitprodukt, das es abzustellen gilt. Hierzu muss aber bei der Erstellung der Datenbank hinter Content ID geschraubt werden bzw. Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Das System an sich läuft reibungslos. Abgesehen davon sind die allermeisten Claims im Prinzip nicht unberechtigt in dem Sinne, dass nicht tatsächlich das entsprechende geschütze Material verwendet wird. In diesem Falle müsste man eben unter normalen Umständen ganz einfach mit dem jeweiligen Rechteinhaber Kontakt aufnehmen und seine Arbeit autorisieren lassen. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, dann sollte man Youtube einfach nicht nutzen, so ist es nun mal. "Broken" ist da wenig...


----------



## Worrel (24. Dezember 2013)

Das Ausschliessen möglichen Mißbrauchs ist aber eben Teil des Systems - das endet nicht mit erfolgreicher korrekter Erkennung.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Ausschliessen möglichen Mißbrauchs ist aber eben Teil des Systems - das endet nicht mit erfolgreicher korrekter Erkennung.


 
Der Logik nach sind 99% aller Systeme dieser Welt "broken"....

Youtube hat absolut das Recht dazu, alle Inhalte auf deren Plattform entsprechend zu filtern. Wem das nicht passt, der muss sich nach einer anderen Plattform umschauen oder besser noch versuchen, die Gesetze in den USA und anderen Ländern zu ändern. Sorry, aber so läuft der Hase nun mal....

Naja, Wohlstandsprobleme eben. Könnte ja sein, man kommt in Zukunft nicht mehr so einfach an seine kostenlosen Youtubevideos ran...Schuld daran ist ja nicht etwa auch das eigene Konsumverhalten, sondern immer die anderen...


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Logik nach sind 99% aller Systeme dieser Welt "broken"....


 
also ich kann nicht einfach die Polizei anrufen und behaupten das Auto das da grade langfährt gehört mir, so das die das erster mal 4 Wochen stilllegen genauso kann ich auch nicht mir schwarze Aussenspiegel sichern lassen und jeder der schwarze Aussenspiegel hat soll mir jetzt Geld zahlen


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> also ich kann nicht einfach die Polizei anrufen und behaupten das Auto das da grade langfährt gehört mir, so das die das erster mal 4 Wochen stilllegen genauso kann ich auch nicht mir schwarze Aussenspiegel sichern lassen und jeder der schwarze Aussenspiegel hat soll mir jetzt Geld zahlen


 
Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich das noch sagen soll: das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.

Du kannst jederzeit ein Video erstellen und auf deinem PC speichern. Das gehört dann dir, ganz egal, was darauf zu sehen ist. Daran wird auch kein Content ID etwas ändern. Aber wenn du dein Video auf Youtube hochladen willst, dann musst du deren ToS zustimmen. Ansonsten lässt man es eben bleiben.

Wenn du - um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben - dein Auto auf einem privaten Parkplatz abstellt, damit andere Leute es anschauen können und gleichzeitig den Bedingungen des Parkplatzbetreibers zustimmst, dass die jeweiligen Fahrzeuge dahingehend kontrolliert werden, dass keine gestohlenen oder verbotenen Teile verbaut sind, dann ist das auch dein eigenes Problem bzw. deine eigene Entscheidung. DAS ist der korrekte Vergleich...


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2013)

ja nein, das geht eher um betrüger die behaupten denen würde irgendwas gehören und nicht darum das ich einen Mash-Up-Film aus Star Wars, Fackeln im Sturm und zärtliche Cousinen 5 mit Tron Soundtrack hochlade, sondern etwas hochlade und dann irgendwer her kommen kann und behaupten kann, ne, da ist was dabei das mir gehört, auch wenn das dem garnicht gehört, nur um einer Person zu schaden

Nein, Google hat damit echt den goldenen Scheißhaufen verdient für dieses Geschenk an die Abmahnanwälte


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja nein, das geht eher um betrüger die behaupten denen würde irgendwas gehören und nicht darum das ich einen Mash-Up-Film aus Star Wars, Fackeln im Sturm und zärtliche Cousinen 5 mit Tron Soundtrack hochlade, sondern etwas hochlade und dann irgendwer her kommen kann und behaupten kann, ne, da ist was dabei das mir gehört, auch wenn das dem garnicht gehört, nur um einer Person zu schaden
> 
> Nein, Google hat damit echt den goldenen Scheißhaufen verdient für dieses Geschenk an die Abmahnanwälte


 
Welche Abmahnanwälte??? Ich glaube, du verwechselt das was.... 

Redtube != Youtube 


Zum Problem des möglichen Missbrauchs wurde schon genug geschrieben und das wurde auch von mir kritisiert, oder nicht? Es ist aber genauso Fakt, dass es ganz ohne ein System nicht mehr geht und eine manuelle Überprüfung nicht praktikabel ist bei der Menge an Videos, die täglich hochgeladen werden. Will man Youtube in der jetzigen "relativ offenen" und kostenfreien Version erhalten, muss man eben Kompromisse machen imo. Verbesserungen am System sind bestimmt möglich und ich denke, dass auch Youtube selbst daran ein hohes Interesse hat, schon alleine aus PR Gründen. Dafür erreicht man aber imo mehr durch rationale Vorschläge und sachliche Diskussionen als durch bockige "Das ist alles scheiße und broken, bäh!" Ausrufe...


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2013)

bei Redtube ist ´ja wieder was anderes, da haben die Internetausdrucker zwar auch einer Betrügerbande Tür und Tor geöffnet, aber die sind nicht einfach zu denen hin und haben die ContentCreators verklagt weil die angeblich sich das stöhnen Lizenziert haben


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei Redtube ist ´ja wieder was anderes, da haben die Internetausdrucker zwar auch einer Betrügerbande Tür und Tor geöffnet, aber die sind nicht einfach zu denen hin und haben die ContentCreators verklagt weil die angeblich sich das stöhnen Lizenziert haben


 
Bei Youtube wurde bisher noch keiner verklagt. Ich weiß nicht, wo du das her hast... Weißt du überhaupt, was ein Content-Claim ist???


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei Youtube wurde bisher noch keiner verklagt. Ich weiß nicht, wo du das her hast... Weißt du überhaupt, was ein Content-Claim ist???


 
ich weiß ja nicht wo du dich da informiert hast, aber meine Quellen zeichnen da eher das Scheißehaufenprinzip


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wo du dich da informiert hast, aber meine Quellen zeichnen da eher das Scheißehaufenprinzip


 Aha, eine sehr ausflüchtende Antwort... 

Ich denk mir hier mal meinen Teil.


----------



## realShauni (24. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Anfällig ist ja ziemlich untertrieben, eher wurde Patentrollen damit Tür und Tor geöffnet


Was haben denn Patent Trolle mit dieser Diskusion zu tun? Hier gehts um Copyrights, das hat nichts mit Patenten zu tun, lern erstmal den Unterschied! Patente gibt es zb. für techn. Erfindungen, nicht für Musik etc. Andere ständig anscheissen das sie nicht klugscheißen sollen aber selbst ständig dumm daher labern 

Aber scheinbar haste dich gerade auf Patent Trolle eingeschossen, hab das in den letzten Wochen jedenfalls schon ein paar mal gelesen das du ständig damit anfängst. Nach den Fanboys, Hatern, Hipstern, Klugscheißen sind nun endlich die Patent Trolle dran  Was kommt als nächstes? Wie wärs mit Leuten die jeden Tag 12-14 Stunden auf der PCGames Webseite rumhängen und nur schieße schreiben?


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Logik nach sind 99% aller Systeme dieser Welt "broken"....


Das Argument ist nicht _"Es kann missbraucht werden, also ist es broken"_, sondern _"Die Missbrauch Möglichkeit gehört zum System. Da der Missbrauch derart massiv und unnachvollziehbar vorkommt, zieht er das System auf den "broken" Status runter."_



> Naja, Wohlstandsprobleme eben. Könnte ja sein, man kommt in Zukunft nicht mehr so einfach an seine kostenlosen Youtubevideos ran...Schuld daran ist ja nicht etwa auch das eigene Konsumverhalten, sondern immer die anderen...


Spontan wüßte ich nicht, wieso ich für ein privates Spiele Review Video Geld zahlen sollte.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Argument ist nicht _"Es kann missbraucht werden, also ist es broken"_, sondern _"Die Missbrauch Möglichkeit gehört zum System. Da der Missbrauch derart massiv und unnachvollziehbar vorkommt, zieht er das System auf den "broken" Status runter."_


1) Der Missbrauch ist überhaupt nicht massiv, das ist einfach nicht richtig. Im Gegenteil, die meisten der Claims sind berechtigt oder zumindest nachvollziehbar.
2) Das Problem mit dem möglichen Missbrauch hat JEDES System. Es braucht Zeit und Erfahrungswerte und wirksam dagegen vorzugehen.



> Spontan wüßte ich nicht, wieso ich für ein privates Spiele Review Video Geld zahlen sollte.


Spontan wüsste ich auch nicht, warum Youtube ein kostenloses Spiele Review Video anbieten sollte auf der Plattform, wenn du wahrscheinlich auch noch einen Adblocker am Laufen hast.... 

Wenn sich eine Plattform einzig durch Werbung finanziert (die von vielen Leuten sogar noch einfach ausgeblendet wird) und ansonsten völlig kostenfreie Inhalte anbietet, kann man imo einfach nicht verlangen und erwarten, dass sich da jemand manuell durch alle neuen Videos quält und diese auf Copyright-Vergehen kontrolliert, wie es das US-Gesetz bzw. Rechtssystem nun mal erfordert. Daher gibt es ein automatisches System, das (noch) seine Tücken hat. Ergo: wenn man auch in Zukunft kostenfreie Videos auf Youtube sehen will, muss man sich wohl erst mal mit Content ID abfinden. Hier als Endverbraucher irgendwelche Forderungen zu stellen, ist nicht nur lächerlich, sondern auch noch ziemlich dreist imo....


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 1) Der Missbrauch ist überhaupt nicht massiv, das ist einfach nicht richtig. Im Gegenteil, die meisten der Claims sind berechtigt oder zumindest nachvollziehbar.


Bei dem, was zur Zeit alles geflagtt wird, haben wir aber mindestens einen dicken Haufen Mist, der falsch gelaufen ist:
- ingame Hintergrundmusik
- Claims im Namen von Firmen, die auf Nachfrage nichts davon wissen 
- Ein Interview mit Tomb Raider Mitarbeitern von Anrgy Joe, welches als Copyright by Tomb Raider geflaggt wurde (_dafuq?_)
- ...



> 2) Das Problem mit dem möglichen Missbrauch hat JEDES System. Es braucht Zeit und Erfahrungswerte und wirksam dagegen vorzugehen.


Es sagt ja keiner, daß das nicht repariert werden kann - aber _im Moment_ ist das System für die Tonne.



> Hier als Endverbraucher irgendwelche Forderungen zu stellen, ist nicht nur lächerlich, sondern auch noch ziemlich dreist imo....


 "_Forderungen stellen_" ist was anderes, als zu sagen: "_*So *interessiert mich das Angebot nicht._"


----------



## LordCrash (25. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei dem, was zur Zeit alles geflagtt wird, haben wir aber mindestens einen dicken Haufen Mist, der falsch gelaufen ist:
> - ingame Hintergrundmusik
> - Claims im Namen von Firmen, die auf Nachfrage nichts davon wissen
> - Ein Interview mit Tomb Raider Mitarbeitern von Anrgy Joe, welches als Copyright by Tomb Raider geflaggt wurde (_dafuq?_)
> - ...


Ein Großteil davon ist - wie ich geschrieben habe - nachvollziehbar und berechtigt bzw. kein Missbrauch....



> Es sagt ja keiner, daß das nicht repariert werden kann - aber _im Moment_ ist das System für die Tonne.


Nein. Aber da wir hier auf keinen grünen Nenner kommen, belassen wir es einfach dabei, oder nicht?



> "_Forderungen stellen_" ist was anderes, als zu sagen: "_*So *interessiert mich das Angebot nicht._"


Es steht dir völlig frei, das Angebot nicht zu nutzen. Allerdings hast du als User von Youtube überhaupt nichts mit Content ID am Hut. Und als Ersteller von Videos musst du dir natürlich gut überlegen, ob du das System in Kauf, wenn du die etablierte Userbase und 
Technik von Youtube nutzen willst. Es steht dir völlig frei, deine eigene Website/Server oder ein anderes System zu nutzen. Niemand wird gezwungen, Youtube zu nutzen. Für Leute wie Angry Joe ist es natürlich blöd im Augenblick, aber da kann er sich eigentlich kaum beschweren, da bisher einzig sein MCN ihn davor "bewahrt" hat....andere Youtuber ohne MCNkönnen damit scheinbar schon seit Jahren leben, also wird es Joe auch überlegen. Es wird in Zukunft für die Affiliates eben einfach ein größerer Aufwand sein, Youtubevideos hochzuladen und "approven" zu lassen. Der Freifahrtsschein, den es bisher gab, ist passé.

Warum jemand wie du und ich allerdings deswegen kein Youtube mehr nutzen sollten, ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft.


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es steht dir völlig frei, das Angebot nicht zu nutzen. Allerdings hast du als User von Youtube überhaupt nichts mit Content ID am Hut.


Sag ich doch auch gar nicht. DU hast ja das Konsumieren von YT Videos auf den Tisch gepackt



> Warum jemand wie du und ich allerdings deswegen kein Youtube mehr nutzen sollten, ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft.


Wer auch immer das behauptet haben soll ...


----------



## LordCrash (25. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sag ich doch auch gar nicht. DU hast ja das Konsumieren von YT Videos auf den Tisch gepackt



Naja, in dem Fall weiß ich auch nicht, warum sich hier irgendeiner (du oder domkeeper oder wer auch immer) groß darüber aufregen müsste...


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2013)

Weil die Claims teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind? (siehe obige Beispiele)
Weil das System dadurch ungerecht ist?
Weil auch über Ungerechtigkeiten diskutieren kann, die einen nicht betreffen?


----------



## LordCrash (25. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil die Claims teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind? (siehe obige Beispiele)
> Weil das System dadurch ungerecht ist?
> Weil auch über Ungerechtigkeiten diskutieren kann, die einen nicht betreffen?


 
Das System ist nicht ungerecht, weil es klare ToS gibt, die jeder zugestimmt hat. Was zum Teufel soll daran ungerecht sein? Wenn dir die ToS samt Content ID nicht passen, dann such dir ne andere Plattform. Da ist überhaupt nichts ungerecht auch wenn man noch so laut schreit.... 

Ihr tut ja gerade so, als wären die armen Youtuber, die Geld mit ihren Videos verdienen, ganz arme Opfer, die von Content ID kalt erwischt wurden. Wenn es wirklich so ist, dann haben sich diejenigen eben auch viel zu wenig mit dem beschäftigt, was sie da machen. Wenn man da professionell mitmischen will, sollte man sich eben auch mit den entsprechenden US-Gesetzen auskennen und der Politik von Youtube/Google im Hinblick auf Copyrightregeln. Wer das nicht tut bzw. getan hat, ist selbst schuld. Wer sich blind auf seinen MCN verlassen hat, der kann sich bei dem beschweren und nicht bei Youtube, wo diese Regeln schon seit JAHREN für alle anderen Leute gelten. Ich kann es ja durchaus verstehen, dass es für den ein oder anderen sehr ärgerlich ist, dass jetzt so viele Videos nachträglich geclaimt wurden, ob berechtigt oder nicht. Aber diese "Welle der Entrüstung" ist einfach auch zu viel für so ein "erste Welt Problemchen" wie Youtube Content ID. Sollen die Youtuber doch bei ihrer Plattform Sturm laufen, ich hab damit nichts zu tun erst mal...

So, das wars jetzt auch von mir zum Thema. Ist glaube ich breit genug getreten worden.


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du an _"Ein Interview mit Tomb Raider Mitarbeitern von Angry Joe, wurde als Copyright by Tomb Raider (Firma) geflaggt"_ keine Ungerechtigkeit erkennst, dann weiß ich nicht, wie ich dir das erklären soll.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du an _"Ein Interview mit Tomb Raider Mitarbeitern von Angry Joe, wurde als Copyright by Tomb Raider (Firma) geflaggt"_ keine Ungerechtigkeit erkennst, dann weiß ich nicht, wie ich dir das erklären soll.


 
Das ist keine Ungerechtigkeit, das ist Missbrauch des Systems bzw. einfach Unsinn. Oder ist es auch eine Ungerechtigkeit, wenn dir jemand die Karre vor der Haustüre klaut? Das magst du persönlich - zu Recht - als irgendwie ungerecht empfinden, aber das macht es nicht zu einer generellen (systematischen) Ungerechtigkeit. Das ist einfach ganz großer Quark. 

Btw, sind Autofenster broken, weil man sie so leicht aufschlagen kann?


----------



## Worrel (26. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist keine Ungerechtigkeit, das ist Missbrauch des Systems bzw. einfach Unsinn.


 Das hat sich aber weiter oben bei dir ein wenig anders angehört...


----------



## LordCrash (26. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das hat sich aber weiter oben bei dir ein wenig anders angehört...


 
Siehe hier


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2013)

Das hier meinte ich:


LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein Großteil davon ist - wie ich geschrieben habe - nachvollziehbar und berechtigt bzw. kein Missbrauch...


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das hier meinte ich:


 
Wo soll da der Widerspruch sein?


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wo soll da der Widerspruch sein?


 nachvollziehbar, berechtigt _vs_ Unsinn
Missbrauch _vs _kein Missbrauch


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> nachvollziehbar, berechtigt _vs_ Unsinn
> Missbrauch _vs _kein Missbrauch


 
Ich sehe da absolut keinen Widerspruch in meinen Ausführungen, sorry...

Ich glaube allerdings, dass du meine Verwendung des Wortes Unsinn falsch interpretiert hast. 

Egal, seis drum. Wir drehen uns im Kreis...


----------

